

Piercing Through WhatsApp’s Encryption (2) - Heliosmaster
https://blog.thijsalkema.de/blog/2013/10/08/piercing-through-whatsapps-encryption-2/

======
jlgaddis
In case you missed them, like me:

Part 1 of blog post: [https://blog.thijsalkema.de/blog/2013/10/08/piercing-
through...](https://blog.thijsalkema.de/blog/2013/10/08/piercing-through-
whatsapp-s-encryption/)

Part 1 HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6512310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6512310)

